# help me for decor small living room



## Vannesa (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know what is the size of it. If you can, please write it. It is very important to have light wall colors. And some pastel furniture. That helps that room looks bigger. Also, It would be great to put some pillows and blankets around. I love pillows it brings warmth and domestic feeling. It can be a little bit more colorful so, you can make a perfect balance of impression. xxx one of these with couple of some in one color can make amazing contrast.:vs_OMG:


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

It's helpless if you can't provide any details of your living room. Also,what's your requirements of decorations?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Two recliners a small side table and one extra large TV.



Perfect room!





It's a guy thing..:devil3:


----------



## ShwetaBhatnagar (Apr 20, 2016)

Below are the some furniture items fall under living room furniture. 
Sofa (L Shaped, Loveseat, Chesterfield, chaise and loungers), 
Chairs (Wingback, slipper, ottomans), 
Tables (Coffee table, end table, console table), 
Media & storage furniture (Entertainment furniture, wall shelves, bookshelves and more) and other home decor items. 

Measure your living room area first and accordingly that you can select best living room furniture designs and find out best furniture store. You can also check latest and trending living room furniture ideas on internet. Search and you will get more and more information about living room furniture. You will definitely get best living room furniture ideas on internet. You can contact me if you have queries.


----------



## ShwetaBhatnagar (Apr 20, 2016)

Decorating or designing small living room it’s not simple task over the years. You don’t want to get your living room congested with furniture and other home decor accessories. You need to have your small living more spacious. Please click here to read more about how you deal with decorating small living room.


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Decorate your living room with the couple of piece of stones, show pcs made with glass, table lamp stand, key hangers, and offcourse never forget to hang some custom Frame Art Design photographs.


----------

